# sixtyforce sound problemss... help!!



## flacochala (Jul 24, 2004)

I have recently donwloaded siftyforce 8.0 and Im having some sound problems... the grapchis are very fast... but the sound si chopy and very irritating... ... i've tried using the plugin that comes with sixtyforce but i dont see any change....what can i do???


----------



## Damrod (Jul 25, 2004)

Hm... what games have you tested? Sometimes it depends on the game itself how the performance is. Sixtyforce does not work well with every ROM (though it works excellent with many).

I would suggest that if you have the possibility, maybe try some different games, and see if the problem occurs with every ROM or just a few.


----------



## Androo (Jul 25, 2004)

why play games when all the fun is over at guistock?
http://guistock.com/


----------



## kendall (Jul 25, 2004)

it all depends on the games you are playing.  a lot of games make different use of the sound hardware of the N64 and sixtyforce isnt able to successfully emulate each games unique requirements.

you'll find that Mario 64 will usually run the best on N64 emulators.  this is the game most emulators base their performance and support around.


----------

